# Beginner Oil Painter



## Ross Paul Rubens (Feb 19, 2014)

I am a "noob."

I want to specialize in Renaissance Art, with oil paint.

A friend of mine gave me the following:

Linseed Oil
Dammar Varnish
Turpentine

What do each of those do?

Any and all suggestions for a noob painter, are greatly appreciated


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Google is your friend too.


----------



## emisitano (Feb 26, 2014)

What does that mean "Specialize in Renaissance art, with oil paint"? 

Linseed oil- oil used as a vehicle for moving paint around. 

Damar varnish- used when a painting is done to keep it looking shiny. 

turpentine- paint thinner. not good to use this actually, turpenoid, mineral spirits, or gamsol is better because they are less harmful to you.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

emisitano said:


> What does that mean "Specialize in Renaissance art, with oil paint"?


To him it means that he doesn't need talent. He just needs to study hard.


----------



## emisitano (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm just confused. You can't BE a renaissance artist bc that period of making art is over. You can paint in the Renaissance style, but then you would probably paint in tempera or al fresco, not oils. Oils didn't make it big until the middle/end of the Renaissance…. Maybe Roos Paul Rubens is talking about a "naturalistic" style. 

Studying old master styles is fun and cool. I attended the New York Academy of Art in NYC to learn old master techniques etc. You need both talent and to study hard in order to make a convincing Renaissance-style (or naturalistic) painting. 

And you should probably know the difference between medium, thinner, and varnish before starting…..


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

emisitano said:


> I'm just confused. You can't BE a renaissance artist bc that period of making art is over. You can paint in the Renaissance style, but then you would probably paint in tempera or al fresco, not oils. Oils didn't make it big until the middle/end of the Renaissance…. Maybe Roos Paul Rubens is talking about a "naturalistic" style.
> 
> Studying old master styles is fun and cool. I attended the New York Academy of Art in NYC to learn old master techniques etc. You need both talent and to study hard in order to make a convincing Renaissance-style (or naturalistic) painting.
> 
> And you should probably know the difference between medium, thinner, and varnish before starting…..


Ruben is not an artist and is smoking something. He has never done anything artistic (his word). He will not listen to what you say if it is not what he wants to hear. Oils made it big within the renaissance.


----------



## stephanberry (Mar 11, 2014)

Dammar Vanish is used to enhance the depth of oil colors and gives high gloss finish to your painting.
You can refer video - http://www.jerrysartarama.com/disco...s-and-mediums/charvin-oil-paint-varnishes.htm

Linseed Oil is basically used as the base for oil paints as it helps to dry the painting.
You can refer video - http://www.jerrysartarama.com/disco...-Mediums/Weber-Water-Mixable-wOil-Mediums.htm

Turpentine is used to thin Oil Paint and mainly used for paintings. 
You can refer video - http://www.jerrysartarama.com/disco...ums/weber-turpenoid-and-turpenoid-natural.htm

I personally don't use Turpentine that much as there are other alternatives as well. I always use YouTube or Jerry's to find out all about it.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

OK RBRuben, You put the oil in the flaxen and the girl in the .. oops wrong. You put the terps in the works and the medium between the bottom and the top! Simple!


----------



## RyanJ (Feb 10, 2014)

stephanberry said:


> Linseed Oil is basically used as the base for oil paints as it helps to dry the painting.
> You can refer video - http://www.jerrysartarama.com/disco...-Mediums/Weber-Water-Mixable-wOil-Mediums.htm


From my experience, canola or vegetable oil will also work just as well. It costs less too.


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

linseed oil, Dammar vanish are used in oil paintings.all these are used to provide best quality picture. there are a lots of other options available. you can search easily about all these.
Oil Paint Art supplies
Chromacryl Acrylic Paint


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, Mr. Rubens, how's the site working for you? Did the answers given help you?


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

None of your beeswax....which, by the way, can NOT be used with oil paint.


----------

